# 2010 KUBOTA M110XDTC w/10' BOSS DXT & CUSTOM BUILT SANDER MOUNT



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Full cab, heat, A/C, radio, Air ride seat, Mid valves for FEL & 2 rear, 540/1000 PTO, MFWD, Tires filled, 16 Forward & 16 Reverse shuttle shift, Diff lock, front weight bracket & grill guard, 39 gal fuel tank,
5 cyl turbo diesel. 1900hrs.

1 owner. Bought new. Used it to pull a disk and 3pt back blade. Plowed with it for 3 seasons. Professionally, custom built sander mount for a Salt Dogg 2yd spreader. Will sell with or without spreader and or mount. Back-blade is also available. Buyer is responsible for transporting. I'm upgrading to a new tractor. Located in Elk River, MN

$46,500 w/Plow
$52,000 w/Mount and 2yd Spreader


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Very cool way to mount a spreaderThumbs Up
Good luck with the sale.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

That's a bad motor scooter. I'd like to see it with a push box on it vs. a plow. Good luck with your sale.


----------

